# indigo bar archanegl bred to ts1 toy stencil bar porduces what?



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

This will be a mother to son pairing. Mom has ts1 toy stencil markings in her wing bars. Son is a pale indigo with bronze bars. Grandfather to both these birds was a toy stencil.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

You know that indigo and toystencil have similar effects on the wing bars, and that archangel bronze would hide the other effects on the body by indigo.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

No I didn't know that. thank you.  The hen has black bars lacing the bronze on her wing bars, if that helps any.


----------



## glosboy (Nov 7, 2013)

*Bronze or stencil*

Please can somebody tell me difference between bronze and toy stencil. and what does T1 T2 T3 mean, and how do you know which one a bird is. thanks


----------

